# HAVANESE XMAS ORNAMENT



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I got this ornament on e-bay, and I love it. It is hand-crafted, and I had the artist write Biscuit's name across the front in gold.

Now you'll all want one, but I will warn you that the gal who makes them took a month to get it to me. She said husband had been very ill and in the hospital, but I do think it was worth waiting for. I esp. like that it's a cream Hav, of course. Check out the link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Hand-Painted-wo...5435636QQihZ005QQcategoryZ66505QQcmdZViewItem

*****I should add that I just checked her ebay feedback, and it's not so wonderful. But it's not a very expensive item. $14.50. Maybe I was lucky, but I love mine! So I'm qualifying my recommendation.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Very cute. I wonder if she will paint them to match your dog?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy, I have that in my "watch" list! lol, I also questioned the feedback, but I'm glad to hear you like it and it eventually came!

That looks SO much like the Havanese wooden "stencil" thingy I bought. I wonder if that's what she is using? 

How neat it has Biscuit's name.

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It looks like she has already done the artwork, Michele, and it's a cream Hav, and then duplicates it and glues it onto a wooden backing and finishes it, and then will customize the name. She describes the technique on her website. So it's a copy of her original artwork ( I think, I hope?? or is she using that stencil you talked about, Kara????) but not a true original. 
Strangely, on her store website, she has a photo of her husband in intensive care!

But for all those misgivings, I still love mine.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

The Havanese Xmas pin is also cute, and she has 100% feedback.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Havanese-Pin-by...ryZ66505QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Kara,

From what I've seen on this forum, you could easily make these decorations for us, and you could make a few $.
What do you think?
A new business venture for you?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Me? LOL......Gosh, I am not multi-talented, painting? I haven't painted since High School Art class!ound: Although, I am attempting a Hav here soon, so if that isn't an utter disaster, I'll post a picture of it.

The stencil I'm talking about is for Quilting/fabric. I'm using it to make Gucci a Christmas Stocking and maybe on my 2nd quilt block, I'm not certain yet. Here's the link for it:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LASER-QUILT-APP...yZ116680QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

The ornament just reminded me of it, but I'm not certain she used it? Even if she did, she'd have to cut it to her own wood and paint it, which is alot of work itself!! And I'd say a bargain for $15.  I dont think we could buy all the stuff and do it ourselves for that.

Kara


----------

